# Browning A-Bolt vs A-Bolt II vs A-Bolt III



## Barfolomew (Aug 6, 2013)

Browning has produced 3 versions of the A-bolt.  I think the original A-bolt came out in 1984 and in the mid-90s they came out with the A-bolt II.  The A-bolt III was released this year from all I can tell and only in long action conventional calibers.  

From my understanding, the difference between the A-bolt and A-bolt II is that the bolt is sleeved on the A-bolt II and the sleeve doesn't rotate when the bolt rotates.  I can confirm this as I own several A-bolt II rifles and I hunted with a guy who had an first gen A-bolt.  

The A-bolt III is currently showing an MSRP of $599 on Browning's page.  The A-bolt II with the BOSS system shows $999 MSRP.  I know that the BOSS system is not a $400 upgrade, I seem to remember it being $100. 

Does anyone know the differences between an A-bolt, to an A-bolt II, to an A-bolt III?


----------



## cpowel10 (Aug 6, 2013)

I may be wrong but I think a II has a palm swell and a I doesn't.


----------



## br6ppc (Aug 6, 2013)

cpowel10 said:


> I may be wrong but I think a II has a palm swell and a I doesn't.



You are correct. ABolt I had no palm swell. ABolt II's had a palm swell on composite stocks.

All ABolt I's did not have the sleeve over the bolt. The bolt had longitudinal grooves cut into the bolt body around the entire circumference. It also had a rotating anti bind rib. 

ABolt II's had a sleeve over the bolt that did not rotate as the bolt was unlocked or locked. It also had a flat polished side on the bolt sleeve that faced to the right.

I haven't seen the ABolt III yet except on the website.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Aug 6, 2013)

Don't know the differences but I love my a bolt II.


----------

